# Converting hand knit stitches for knitting machine



## Becoolwraps (Oct 22, 2015)

I am attempting to convert a hand knit pattern, but I am not sure if it is possible. The following stitch abbreviations ate listed, and I don't know how to do them on my Brother KX350 machine. Any help or pointers to instructions are deeply appreciated. The stitches are:
KFB
M1
S1
SSK
tbl

Many thanks
Terry


----------



## alan55 (Aug 18, 2013)

Becoolwraps said:


> I am attempting to convert a hand knit pattern, but I am not sure if it is possible. The following stitch abbreviations ate listed, and I don't know how to do them on my Brother KX350 machine. Any help or pointers to instructions are deeply appreciated. The stitches are:
> KFB
> M1
> S1
> ...


Hi Terry, it can be a pain: if I'm not sure it can be done I hand knit the pattern sequence so I can see what it looks like and work it out from there or modify to suit that machine.

Some knit symbols I found and I think (a guess) their hand knitted terms as well. I usually get by with what's in the third image

Sometimes it can be as easy as changing the transfer process. Does the stitch your transferring go behind or in front of the stitch that's already on the needle - can make a difference in the pattern -


----------



## knitteerli (Jun 3, 2015)

Great info, Alan55, worth printing off and laminating for keeps. I'll enlarge each chart, I think. I think the third set should help translate the hand knit instuructions for machine knits and answer Becoolwraps questions.


----------



## deemail (Jan 25, 2011)

alan55 said:


> Hi Terry, it can be a pain: .....
> Some knit symbols I found and I think (a guess) their hand knitted terms as well. I usually get by with what's in the third image
> 
> Sometimes it can be as easy as changing the transfer process. Does the stitch your transferring go behind or in front of the stitch that's already on the needle - can make a difference in the pattern -


Excellent info and I am putting this on My Page as well. I use hand knit patterns all the time on my machines but I just kind of figure out what they are trying to do and then just translate to machine methods... but this info should help that process. Thanks so much...


----------



## CKnits (Jan 28, 2011)

A Google find that may help.
http://alessandrina.com/2013/07/21/hand-to-machine-symbols-5-lace/


----------



## Maryknits513 (Feb 12, 2011)

Becoolwraps said:


> I am attempting to convert a hand knit pattern, but I am not sure if it is possible. The following stitch abbreviations ate listed, and I don't know how to do them on my Brother KX350 machine. Any help or pointers to instructions are deeply appreciated. The stitches are:
> KFB
> M1
> S1
> ...


KFB and M1 are increases. If they are on the edge, would be easy to do. If occurring several times across the row, would be difficult .

S1 is slip stitch, do you would put it into hold position.

SSK is knitting two stitches together.

TBL thru back loop, is a twisted stitch. Try using the transfer tool to turn your stitch half way around before putting it back on the needle.


----------



## shirleycurly (Oct 31, 2011)

video tells all stitches converted to machine knits-


----------



## alan55 (Aug 18, 2013)

shirleycurly said:


> video tells all stitches converted to machine knits-
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## gsbyrge (Jul 12, 2011)

Thanks so much for these charts - they will be very handy next time I come across a pattern written in an unfamiliar language, but has a chart.


----------



## shirleycurly (Oct 31, 2011)

Thanks alan55, I didn't know if you leave "s" out you get a direct link. I don't post video links.


----------



## shirleycurly (Oct 31, 2011)

Another very good video-http://youtu.be/apjhZcAGvrM
From hand knit garment to machine knit garment.


----------



## Becoolwraps (Oct 22, 2015)

Thank you all for this terrific information. I plan to chart the pattern and use your info to help me on my way. What a wonderful group you are!


----------



## ac001234h (Feb 11, 2011)

this video not available due to copy wright infringrment.


----------



## Rita in Raleigh (Aug 20, 2011)

If you subscribe to Knititnow you can access the video and an awfully lot of useful info. It is not that expensive if you look at how much per month it is. There are a lot of tutorials and patterns and tips there. It also explains yarn counts and gives a very helpful chart of what new yarns can be substituted for the old yarns called for in old magazines. 

As an experienced machine knitter, with over 20 years of experience under my belt, I thought I did not need this service. However I find myself checking out that site every week or so and learning (or relearning) new things.


----------



## randiejg (Oct 29, 2011)

If you're doing a lot of KFB and M1's (increases) or SSKs (decreases), it's an awful lot of work to do on the machine, because you have to move all of the stitches around the increases or decreases either outward or inward on the bed. The easiest patterns to convert for the machine are those that have the majority of shaping (increases, decreases, bind offs, cast ons) on the ends or starts of rows. Anything in the middle can be a big pain.


----------



## ac001234h (Feb 11, 2011)

this video no longer vailable due to copywrite.


----------

